# WinCCflexible 2008 - RT-Start über *.fwx - wie geht das bei Basic-Panels ???



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

in der Vergangenheit konnte ich meine Panel-Visualisierungen auf meinem Projektierungsrechner starten, in dem ich einfach die *.fwx angeklickt habe (bzw. eine entsprechende Verknüpfung). Bei den Basic-Panels wie dem KTP600 Basic PN scheint es diese *.fwx-Datei nicht mehr zu geben. Wie kann ich so ein Bedienteil über die RT starten (simulieren), ohne jedes mal das Projekt in WinCCflexible öffnen und übersetzen zu müssen?

Hintergrund:
Ich habe z.Z. eine Anlage mit 12 Stück KTP600, auf die ich aus der Ferne mehrmals täglich draufsehen möchte. Jedes mal Flexible neu zu starten, ist einfach zu aufwändig. Und Sm@rt-Service können diese Spartaner ja leider nicht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Januar 2015)

Ich weiß, es haben viele von euch probiert.
Danke dafür!

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## PN/DP (23 Januar 2015)

Hallo Onkel,

die Basic-Panels werden nicht mit der HMI Runtime simuliert, sondern mit dem WinCC flexible Simulator HmiSRT.exe
Deshalb gibt es da keine .fwx-Datei, sondern eine .srt-Datei
Allerdings sind .srt-Dateien (zumindest bei meinem Windows) nicht mit dem Simulator verknüpft, da gibt es ein ziemliches Mischmasch in der Registry...

Anscheinend ist der Start des Simulators mit Übergabe eines Dateinamens vorgesehen, die HmiSRT.exe startet aber nicht die Simulation. Eventuell braucht die noch eine besondere Ablaufumgebung? Beim Start aus WinCC flexible heraus wird ein Ordner "SimWork" angelegt und die .srt und weitere Dateien dahin kopiert.

Bis jetzt ist es mir noch nicht gelungen, den Simulator mit der .srt zu starten, ich probiere das am WE aber noch weiter. Einfach "Öffnen mit..." wäre wohl auch zu einfach...

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Januar 2015)

Doch das geht. Wie der Aufruf auszusehen hat kann man mit dem Process Explorer aus der Sysinternals Suite herausfinden.
Dazu aus WinCCflexible die Simulation starten, und dann im Process Explorer die Properties des Programms HmiSRT.exe aufrufen. Dort findet man die Parameter mit denen das Programm gestartet wurde.

Das ist dann sowas wie:
"C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\COMMON FILES\Siemens\WINCC FLEXIBLE SIMULATOR\HmiSRT.exe" /f "Dateipfad zur Simulation .srt" /Restart

Die ganze Zeile kann man dann direkt ins "Ausführen" Fenster von Windows eintippen, und es startet sofort die Simulation des gewünschten Projekts.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2015)

*WinCC flexible srt-Dateien verknüpfen*

Mit der Kommandozeile von Thomas konnte ich nun auch die .srt-Dateien mit dem Runtime Simulator für die Basic Panels verknüpfen.
Und zwar so:

Im Windows Explorer unter Extras > Ordneroptionen... > Reiter "Dateitypen" die Erweiterung "SRT" markieren.
Den Button [Erweitert] klicken.

Beschreibung eingeben: WinCC flexible SRT document
[Anderes Symbol...]: C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\WinCC flexible Simulator\HmiSRT.exe

Zwei Aktionen anlegen mit Button [Neu...], (die Dateipfade bitte überprüfen und ggf. anpassen):

```
Vorgang  : Runtime starten
Anwendung: "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\WinCC flexible Simulator\HmiSRT.exe" /f "%1" /Restart

Vorgang  : Runtime mit Simulator starten
Anwendung: "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\HmiRTmSim\HmiRTmSim.exe" "%1"
```
(das Kästchen "[ ] DDE verwenden" nicht aktivieren und nichts eintragen, das macht Windows automatisch selber)

Die beiden Aktionen entsprechen den gleichnamigen Buttons im WinCC flexible ES.

Diese Aktionen kann man nun per Rechtsklick auf die srt-Datei starten.
Die Aktion, welche "Als Standard" festgelegt und fett gedruckt ist, startet bei Doppelklick.

Die beschriebenen Einstellungen als reg-Datei:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.srt]
@="WinCC flexible SRT Document.1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WinCC flexible SRT Document.1]
"EditFlags"=dword:00000000
"BrowserFlags"=dword:00000008
@="WinCC flexible SRT document"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WinCC flexible SRT Document.1\DefaultIcon]
@="C:\\Programme\\Gemeinsame Dateien\\Siemens\\WinCC flexible Simulator\\HmiSRT.exe,0"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WinCC flexible SRT Document.1\shell]
@="Runtime_starten"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WinCC flexible SRT Document.1\shell\Runtime_mit_Simulator_starten]
@="Runtime mit Simulator starten"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WinCC flexible SRT Document.1\shell\Runtime_mit_Simulator_starten\command]
@="\"C:\\Programme\\Gemeinsame Dateien\\Siemens\\HmiRTmSim\\HmiRTmSim.exe\" \"%1\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WinCC flexible SRT Document.1\shell\Runtime_starten]
@="Runtime starten"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WinCC flexible SRT Document.1\shell\Runtime_starten\command]
@="\"C:\\Programme\\Gemeinsame Dateien\\Siemens\\WinCC flexible Simulator\\HmiSRT.exe\" /f \"%1\" /Restart"
```

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Juni 2015)

Hallo Thomas, hallo Harald,

ich hatte damals die Version von Thomas verwendet, das war schon eine sehr große Arbeitshilfe. An der deluxe-Variante von Harald war ich an ..



PN/DP schrieb:


> ..Den Button [Erweitert] klicken...



.. gescheitert. Diesen Button gibt es unter Windows7 64bit anscheinend nicht mehr. Heute habe ich noch einmal versucht, diese Einstellungen irgendwo Windows-Nirwana zu finden, leider erfolglos. Daraufhin habe ich die Reg-Datei von Harald ausgeführt und musste nur noch den Pfad in "C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\COMMON FILES.." ändern. Funktioniert einwandfrei! Besten Dank!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## PN/DP (19 Juni 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wie der Aufruf auszusehen hat kann man mit dem Process Explorer aus der Sysinternals Suite herausfinden.
> Dazu aus WinCCflexible die Simulation starten, und dann im Process Explorer die Properties des Programms HmiSRT.exe aufrufen. Dort findet man die Parameter mit denen das Programm gestartet wurde.
> 
> Das ist dann sowas wie:
> "C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\COMMON FILES\Siemens\WINCC FLEXIBLE SIMULATOR\HmiSRT.exe" /f "Dateipfad zur Simulation .srt" /Restart


Apropos: Könnte mal jemand nachschauen, wie die WinCC flexible Runtime HmiRTm.exe zur Simulation eines OP177B mit Anzeige/Simulation der Funktionstasten gestartet wird?

WinCC flexible 2008 SPx ein Projekt öffnen mit
- Bediengerätetyp: OP177B 6" color PN/DP
- Runtime starten (Projekt > Generator > Runtime starten)

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juni 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Apropos: Könnte mal jemand nachschauen, wie die WinCC flexible Runtime HmiRTm.exe zur Simulation eines OP177B mit Anzeige/Simulation der Funktionstasten gestartet wird?
> 
> WinCC flexible 2008 SPx ein Projekt öffnen mit
> - Bediengerätetyp: OP177B 6" color PN/DP
> - Runtime starten (Projekt > Generator > Runtime starten)



Mit flex 2008 SP1 unter Win32:
"C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008 Runtime\HmiRTm.exe" "Dateipfad zur Simulation .fwx" /ShowLayout /Restart


----------



## PN/DP (20 Juni 2015)

Dankeschön. Funktioniert 

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (25 Februar 2020)

Wenn man WinCC flexible und ein oder mehrere TIA Versionen gemeinsam im selben Windows installiert hat, dann ist es nicht mehr praktikabel, direkt die .srt-Dateiendung mit einer der mehreren HmiSRT.exe zu verknüpfen.
Zum direkten Start der Simulation eines in TIA projektierten Basic Panels lege ich mir nun Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop oder in Dateiordnern oder in Menüordnern an und gebe in der Verknüpfung als Ziel die komplette Kommandozeile an. Die Kommandozeilen-Parameter der WinCC flexible Version scheinen auch mit den TIA-Versionen zu funktionieren.

Man kann die generierten Runtime-Dateien in einen anderen/eigenen Ordner außerhalb des TIA-Projektes kopieren. Anscheinend reichen die 3 Dateien pdata.srt pdata.rld pdata.pwx


Für TIA V13 z.B.
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Siemens\Automation\Portal V13\SmartSimulator\HmiSRT.exe" /f "D:\MyPanels\Project1\pdata.srt" /Restart


Für TIA V15.1 z.B.
"C:\Program Files\Siemens\Automation\Portal V15_1\Win32\SmartSimulator\HmiSrtLoader.exe" /f "D:\MyPanels\Project2\pdata.srt" /Restart

Anderes Symbol z.B.
%ProgramFiles%\Siemens\Automation\Portal V15_1\Win32\SmartSimulator\15.1.0.0\HMISRT.exe

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (12 Februar 2021)

Zur Basic Panel Simulation mit dem RT Simulator der WinCC Runtime (z.B. Advanced V15.1) braucht man nur diese 3 Dateien:
pdata.srt - die generierte Runtime
pdata.pwx - Benutzer und deren Passwörter (verschlüsselt)
pdata.rld - das Aussehen des Panels mit den F-Tasten

Beim Start des RT Simulators werden ggf. weitere Dateien und Ordner angelegt. Z.B.
HmiSRT.ini - merkt sich letzte Position und Größe des Windows Fensters

Harald


----------

